# Competion over, leftovers?



## emsbbq62

at KCBS sanctioned competitions, there would be a lot of food left over as only a small sample gets judged...what happens to the leftover food?  Do the competitors take it back home or is it donated or sold? 

Just wondering.

ems


----------



## boozer

I've only participated in one comp, so grain of salt and all that. I think cooking for comps is hungry work. Between my team of four, and random passers-by, we had no leftovers. There may be more judges and 9x9's to fill than you might think. or we might just be fat-asses.


----------



## emsbbq62

I'm considering competion next year.  I need two things, the government to not shut down and I also need some help!  I know two friends of mine whom might be able to help me, one just retired from the AF and the other is fixing to deploy for about 6 months.  I've had a mock competition in my backyard, stayed up all night and had everything ready for my turn in times, but that truly is a lot of work, especially for one person.  Good thing is time is on my side.  I've picked out my team name, joined KCBS and will wait for something nearby for next year.  I at least want to try it.

ems


----------



## boozer

It's a lot of work, and a lot of fun! really exciting. good luck to ya!


----------



## bigwheel

Comp cooking is for rich folks..get a different idea for a new hobby. The only thing more painful than doing it yourself is to get some other numbskulls to help. Too many cooks spoil the broth. Yes its true. Consider scuba diving or golfing. Metal detecting is a nice cheap hobby.


----------



## boozer

There is truth to that. When you see folks load their $20,000 dollar smoker, lock it and leave, then come back the next day and win the comp, after you worked your ass off all night, it's frustrating.


----------



## emsbbq62

I fished bass tournaments for 15 years against really good fishermen, never really winning anything big, but sure spent a lot to include the boat...I will try the competition BBQ.  I'n not afraid of those high dollar rigs.  I have to give it a shot, that's my competativeness rubbing off.  I'm confident I can place.  My best effort is my brisket with burnt ends,  spare ribs (st louis style) and pork butt are second with chicken being last.  I can smoke the crap out of chicken, but I'm still struggling with "bite through" skin.  It will come.  As far as a team, I'm going to have at least one other guy for starting.  I know it will be long hours, but as everyone has said, it's a labor of love.  I'm gonna build two more UDS's so I will have three of them plus my master forge vertical.  One smoker for each type of meat.  I'm going to be smoking meat whether or not I'm competing, so it's all good!


Ed


----------



## boozer

In the one comp I did chicken was my best placer, took 2nd. With wings! rubbed with chicken rub and mayonnaise. smoked for 2 hours, sauced and fried for a few minutes at the end and sauced again. bite through crispy skin all day.


----------



## bigwheel

I had thought about trying the fried chicken thing on the end. Now you fire up the pot or skillet with charcoal? Got a couple of old chums who claim to have been chicken heros when they dunk a few halves of some not quite done models down in the propane turkey fryer..when the judge wasn't looking.  One hint I firmly believe is bbq cooking is just like any other hobby in that the more a person cooks...the better they get. Most all the big boys and girls on the IBCA circuit cooks a bunch. Meaning 20-40 cookoffs a year for even the half serious types. 50 a year for the real contenders. Its hard to compete with folks who cook that much under pressure. You can get lucky and bump one off every now and then..but over the long haul they will hammer the coola. Dont think I could stand to cook that much even if I could afford it. Now a few of them come out on the plus side but the vast majority dont.


----------



## boozer

Well, KCBS here, but I assume it's pretty similar. Yeah, I just heat up a pot of oil on the grill, (very carefully!). But It's amazing to watch the real pro's, and difficult to compete with them. Putting a box together alone is a science/art. No way I could do 50 a year. Maybe 20. My new strategy will be to get a couple of sexy young ladies with some tequila to distract the other teams' night guys.


----------



## bigwheel

Sounds like a plan Sir. I had an old pal spend a long time trying to tell me how to build a charcoal fish fryer using two small joints of around 16" diameter natural gas pipe. Plug one end of each section using thick plate steel. The bottom chunk is where the charcoal goes and has a few vents..then the grease and goods goes in the top chunk. Did not envision the apparatus over about 18" tall. He claimed you could fry a sheet pot full of fish on a five pound bag of Kingsford and the temp was pretty close to being right. Done sold all of my welding stuff or might even build one myself..lol.


----------



## boozer

A fryer bazooka? sounds pretty cool!


----------



## dummy que

*it don`t cost no more*

:rock::rock:it`s no more exspensive than dirt track motorcycles for money lets be honest 99% of the folkes that are into it are loseing their a$$ at it and loveing it it`s something you enjoy and is probaly could be considerd an obsecion besides it`s alot less painfull


----------



## bigwheel

Well comp bbq is brutal manuel labor. Can cause sleep deprivation and a bad liver.


----------



## motherporkers

emsbbq62 said:


> at KCBS sanctioned competitions, there would be a lot of food left over as only a small sample gets judged...what happens to the leftover food?  Do the competitors take it back home or is it donated or sold?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> ems


The ones we have been in you can donate to the local first responders afterward or take home yourself.  I am in the Saint Louis area


----------



## Candace

Heeey here,it's a lot of work, and a lot of fun! really exciting and good luck


----------

